# 2024 Summer Olympics | Games of the XXXIII Olympiad - Candidate Cities



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

New thread and new poll!



> IOC Confirms Receipt of Five 2024 Olympic Bids; Releases Key Documents
> *http://gamesbids.com/eng/featured/i...ive-2024-olympic-bids-releases-key-documents/*
> 
> *The International Olympic Committee (IOC) announced from its headquarters in Lausanne Wednesday that it received nomination letters from five cities hoping to host the Olympic Games in 2024. Budapest, Hamburg, Los Angeles, Paris and Rome. The organization also announced that the successful candidate would receive USD $1.7 billion towards organizing the Games.*
> ...


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

So countries like Australia, Brazil, Canada, Russia are not able to host Olympic games. BTW, France total GDP is 2,8 trillion dollars. Italy total GDP is 2,1 trillion dollars.

Rome like Paris is a world tourist destination.


----------



## Fro7en (May 23, 2015)

Yayayaa


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

The best list in a long time? Voted for Paris, but only reluctantly (as a resident).


----------



## nenad_kgdc (Aug 5, 2009)

Voted to Paris, my first choice, second is Rome!!!


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

Bwin odds for the 2024 games:

1. Paris 2.23
2. Hamburg 4
3. Rome 5
3. L.A. 5
6. Budapest 15


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

GEwinnen said:


> Bwin odds for the 2024 games:
> 
> 1. Paris 2.23
> 2. Hamburg 4
> ...


I'd say that looks about right to me. A strong favourite, three potential 'spoilers', and a probable no-hoper.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

whoever say again one country is poorer than the others will be brigged, lets start again and be nice!


----------



## Aztecaa13 (Jun 30, 2015)

I think that France should have stood another city than Paris with a strong project. That's my opinion.


----------



## potiz81 (Aug 9, 2005)

B-class cities should host minor events, as mediterránean games etc..When you have an event with the creme de la creme of the athletes of the whole world taking part, you need to open your best and most spectacular stage for them, not your backyard...


----------



## Kot Bazilio (Mar 8, 2015)

1.Paris
2.Hamburg
3.Rome
4.Budapest
5.LA (the reason is time zones )


----------



## Aztecaa13 (Jun 30, 2015)

potiz81 said:


> B-class cities should host minor events, as mediterránean games etc..When you have an event with the creme de la creme of the athletes of the whole world taking part, you need to open your best and most spectacular stage for them, not your backyard...


Yes you're right but I think that French mind (always Paris) stifle other french cities with a lot of potential (I don't speak of my town in particular). Yes they have to start with minor events but even minor events fail. I have exaggerated for the JO but I think I'm right on the content. But that's not the good section to talk about it I will have some disagreements.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

potiz81 said:


> B-class cities should host minor events, as mediterránean games etc..When you have an event with the creme de la creme of the athletes of the whole world taking part, you need to open your best and most spectacular stage for them, not your backyard...


Exactly. France has to go with Paris to have a real shot at winning.

Similarly, the UK was told 'come back with London', after failed bids from Manchester and Birmingham.

In highly centralised countries with one dominant city I think putting any other city forward puts you at a disadvantage. More federal countries like Germany and the US have a bit more leeway here. I don't think Germany bidding with Hamburg instead of Berlin is as much of a disadvantage for them. They could do ok.


----------



## Aztecaa13 (Jun 30, 2015)

RobH said:


> Exactly. France has to go with Paris to have a real shot at winning.
> 
> Similarly, the UK was told 'come back with London', after failed bids from Manchester and Birmingham.
> 
> In highly centralised countries with one dominant city I think putting any other city forward puts you at a disadvantage. More federal countries like Germany and the US have a bit more leeway here. I don't think Germany bidding with Hamburg instead of Berlin is as much of a disadvantage for them. They could do ok.


I agree it's just frustrating to don't try and that nothing is done. But here is not the question the goal is to win. We have our little consolation if Paris wins Marseille will host the sail's trial. Don't matter get back to the topic.


----------



## Fro7en (May 23, 2015)

France is trying to become more federal as is the UK.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Aztecaa13 said:


> I think that France should have stood another city than Paris with a strong project. That's my opinion.


In another world, well of course that would be great, but in the real (& nowadays) world, I fail to see that happening...as I replied to a similar post in the other thread :



parcdesprinces said:


> Avemano said:
> 
> 
> > The IOC might say they want ecofriendly games with already built venues, they always chose the most expensive bid in global cities or capitals. They will never want Marseille or Lyon.
> ...


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Fro7en said:


> France is trying to become more federal as is the UK.


Yeah, yeah! :nuts:


hno:


----------



## Aztecaa13 (Jun 30, 2015)

Fro7en said:


> France is trying to become more federal as is the UK.


Lol it's what they tell. 



> In another world, well of course that would be great, but in the real (& nowadays) world, I fail to see that happening...as I replied to a similar post in the other thread :


I know that I'm a dreamer but a litlle bit of ambition can't be bad. No ? In any case thanks for your constructive answers I will come back with a fanciful project ! Lol


----------



## narkelion (Sep 28, 2012)

Voted for Rome, my ex-city.

I'd really love to see the Olympic games there, not just for the games themselves, bot for the urban improvements that I hope would be made to host the Olympics.

But I think that Paris will win, since it's definately the strongest bid, IMHO.


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

LA


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

CITYofDREAMS said:


> Bid Budgets by Candidate Cities
> 
> Paris - $67.0 Mill
> Hamburg - $50.0 Mill
> ...


i guess not in billion?'

anyway my vote goes to Paris


----------



## Fro7en (May 23, 2015)

Paris has a budget of 6 billion


----------



## Jex7844 (Mar 26, 2009)

^^Indeed, as most of the infrastructures are already there...


----------



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

Where is the rest of the money coming from?

http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...eaders-launch-crowdfunding-campaign/72813734/

PARIS (AP) — Leaders of the Paris bid for the 2024 Olympics put on a show of unity at a festive meeting involving French Prime Minister Manuel Valls and more than 150 athletes for the official launch of a crowdfunding campaign on Friday.

Titled "Je reve des Jeux," (I dream of the Games), the campaign is aimed at building popular adhesion to the bid as well as securing part of its 60 million euros ($67 million) budget.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Azrain98 said:


> i guess not in billion?'


As mentioned by CITYofDREAMS in his post you quoted, the $67 million (€60 million) number regarding Paris (as well as the other candidate cities' numbers I guess), is the bidding campaing budget, not the Games' one, of course.


----------



## jazzXVII (Aug 28, 2010)

I live in Rome and I have visited Paris and Hamburg.

Although Hamburg is not a world tourist destination, the town has a lot to offer; great shops, cafès, restaurants and theaters, stunning parks and botanic garden, two beautiful lakes in the city center, two rivers and thousands of bridges; Friedhof Ohlsdorf is the largest and perhaps also the most beautiful Cemetery in Europe.

Since Paris (1900 and 1924), Los Angeles (1932 and 1984) and Rome (1960) have already hosted Olympic Games in the past, in my opinion only Hamburg or Budapest should to host the 2024 Olympic Games.


----------



## CITYofDREAMS (Jan 20, 2007)

Azrain98 said:


> i guess not in billion?'
> 
> anyway my vote goes to Paris


This is the budget for the bidding process only, which will end in September 2017.


----------



## Hammastadt (Mar 26, 2015)

It would be a perfekt evidence for the reforms from ioc if they choose Hamburg for 2024. The tourism in the city growth first (10 percent per year) and it has a solid economy with big companies like Airbus, Beiersdorf, Mont Blanc,Lufthansa or Otto, also it has the second biggest Harbour in europe. The biggest german Magazines and big Newspapers are based in Hamburg. The concept of the city is very sustainable and all sport facilities are attainable by bike from olympic village.
the city can organize the games and it would be nice for germany, to recover his Olympic image since the "Hitler Games" and the "Terror Games".:cheers:


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

parcdesprinces said:


> As mentioned by CITYofDREAMS in his post you quoted, the $67 million (€60 million) number regarding Paris (as well as the other candidate cities' numbers I guess), is the bidding campaing budget, not the Games' one, of course.


i've seen. thanks


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

jazzXVII said:


> I live in Rome and I have visited Paris and Hamburg.
> 
> Although Hamburg is not a world tourist destination, the town has a lot to offer; great shops, cafès, restaurants and theaters, stunning parks and botanic garden, two beautiful lakes in the city center, two rivers and thousands of bridges; Friedhof Ohlsdorf is the largest and perhaps also the most beautiful Cemetery in Europe.
> 
> Since Paris (1900 and 1924), Los Angeles (1984) and Rome (1960) have already hosted Olympic Games in the past, in my opinion only Hamburg or Budapest should to host the 2024 Olympic Games.



 True words!


----------



## LucaRm (Feb 14, 2013)

I would love to see the Olympics in Rome. I think it's one of the most beautiful cities in the world, for sure. The Games also could be an opportunity for Rome: the city needs to improve transportation. More subways, less traffic jams. 

However I think that Paris is the strongest bid. No one can compare. 

I would be happy anyway. However my vote goes to Roma!


















Remember: Roma | amoR

"Amor" is used in poetry. Amor = amore = love. :banana:


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

jazzXVII said:


> Since Paris (1900 and 1924), Los Angeles (1984) and Rome (1960) have already hosted Olympic Games in the past, in my opinion only Hamburg or Budapest should to host the 2024 Olympic Games.


Los Angeles (1932 & 1984) :banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## jazzXVII (Aug 28, 2010)

I corrected that post, thanks.


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm really happy for these candidatures. All of them are amazing cities.

One point to be understood for this competition is how much will OIC valuate the proposal of dividing the venues on different cities (in the same country) in order to reduce the total expenditure. 

From this point of view, probably Hamburg and Rome are favorite respect to all the others.


----------



## blacktrojan3921 (Sep 6, 2010)

Here are my choices that will likely host the Olympics (As much as I wanted Toronto to bid): Paris and Hamburg.


----------



## ory26 (Dec 7, 2010)

jazzXVII said:


> Since Paris (1900 and 1924), Los Angeles (1932 and 1984) and Rome (1960) have already hosted Olympic Games in the past, in my opinion only Hamburg or Budapest should to host the 2024 Olympic Games.


:lol: How old are you ?? 5 years old ? 

I never host so it's my turn... Paris no need to work too much with arguments like this one.


----------



## jazzXVII (Aug 28, 2010)

ory26 said:


> :lol: How old are you ?? 5 years old ?
> 
> I never host so it's my turn... Paris no need to work too much with arguments like this one.


Reread less superficially my previous post, I live in Rome, not in Hamburg or Budapest, so I'm not asking the olympic games for my town and my country, since I don't want olympics games in my town again, we have already hosted.
And I am 48 years old, XVII in my nickname is the arrondissement of Rome where I live.
Try to respect my opinion even if you disagree and even if I'm not a CIO member.


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

CITYofDREAMS said:


> Bid Budgets by Candidate Cities
> 
> Paris - $67.0 Mill
> Hamburg - $50.0 Mill
> ...


Hmm, I don't know about these numbers, I think LA has a budget of approximately $4.3 Billion


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Kenni said:


> Hmm, I don't know about these numbers, I think LA has a budget of approximately $4.3 Billion


These are how much each city will spend on their bids, not on the Games.


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

I'll most likely come down to LA and Paris (I would be happy with either of those bids) but of course I'm going to vote for Los Angeles.


----------



## TimeAndTide (Nov 28, 2010)

Hamburg seems to be a nice place. The last image of Hamburg engraved in my memory was the one from *der amerikanische Freund*, from Wim Wenders....I love that movie.


----------



## jazzXVII (Aug 28, 2010)

Making a comparison between Paris, Rome and Hamburg, the main downside of Hamburg is the climate; it is one of the most rainy and windy throughout Germany in summer, while Berlin or Frankfurt are dryer.
For opposite reasons Rome is too hot and unventiled in summer, so Paris and Budapest have a better climate in that season.
But Hamburg is a great location for watersports, and it is much more livable than Rome and Paris about the green and inland water, Paris and Rome are seriously congested, but while Paris has an extensive subway network, Hamburg and especially Rome need further new subway lines, there are several complaints in their respective SSC threads on public transport in the two cities.
The Hamburg hauptbahnhof (central station), although not through the head, is heavily congested and inadequate for a city of this size, especially since in Maschen, south, there is Europe's largest sorting station.
On the other hand the excellent Hamburg airport is relatively quite near the historic center, 8 km away, and well connected to it by S1.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Rome 2024 Olympic bid launches website and video (bid using hashtag #WeWantRoma

New website at http://www.2024roma.org/en/


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

New Longchamp Hippodrome :cheers: 






In 2024 we'll have also the new Roland Garros.


----------



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

The LOS ANGELES 2024 website. Way more detailed than ^^^^

http://www.la24.org/










CHECK OUT THE bid book......................If not.....Here's a quick guide. 

BID BOOK
http://www.scribd.com/doc/276070799/LA2024-Bid-Book

*Downtown Los Angeles Area....*

1) LA Memorial Coliseum - built - $500 renovation planned by USC (scheduled w/ or without Olympics)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Los_Angeles_Memorial_Coliseum


2) New MLS Stadium - Swimming - scheduled for 2018 w/ or without Olympics
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Los_Angeles_FC

3) USC Galen Center - New Pavillion - Opened in 2006.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Galen_Center

4)USC Shrine Auditorium - Renovated and increased capacity
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shrine_Auditorium

5) LA Live - Staples Center - LA Convention Center - Microsoft Theater - All New









https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Los_Angeles_Convention_Center
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Theater
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/L.A._Live
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Staples_Center

*HOLLYWOOD AREA* 

1) Griffith Park/ Hollywood Blvd - BMX, Golf, Marathon ect. and MEDIA Center (IBC at Universal Studios Hollywood). 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Studios_Hollywood
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Griffith_Park

*SAN FERNANDO VALLEY* 
1) Sepulveda Dam Park. Billion dollar LA River revitalization in planning stages - will be complete w/ or without Olympics. Frank Gehry Architect.
Archery, Whitewater, Shooting and Equestrian
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sepulveda_Dam#Sepulveda_Basin_Recreation_Area

*WEST LOS ANGELES - THE BEACH Area* -
1) Santa Monica Beach - Beach Volleyball, Triathlon
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Santa_Monica_Pier
2) UCLA Pauley Pavilion - Newly renovated. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pauley_Pavilion
3) Drake Stadium 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drake_Stadium_(UCLA)
4) LA Tennis Center
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Los_Angeles_Tennis_Center

*SOUTH LA / South BAY Area *
1) STUB HUB Center - New LA Galaxy Soccer Complex
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/StubHub_Center
2) 2005 built ADT Velodrome @ Stub Hub
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VELO_Sports_Center
3) Tennis Center Stadium @ Stub Hub.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stubhub_Center_(tennis)

*OTHER Available VENUES*
1) The LA Forum - renovated 2013
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Forum_(Inglewood,_California)
2) Rose Bowl - Newly renovated
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rose_Bowl_(stadium)
3) Dodger Stadium 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dodger_Stadium
4) A NEW 80,000 + seat Stadium for a Possible NFL team
INGLEWOOD STADIUM - "City of Champs Stadium being built w/ or without the Olympics.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/City_of_Champions_Stadium

*AND A NEW OLYMPIC VILLAGE IN DOWNTOWN LA*
at a BNSF Rail Yard in a Prime Location on the edge of the Revitalized LA RIVER and Sunning views of Downtown Los Angeles.

--------------------------------------------------------------

LA MTA TRANSPORTATION was almost non-existent in the 80s.


All this with New RAIL opening from Downtown LA to Santa Monica Beach. The Purple Line down Wilshire Boulevard. and a Red Line to Hollywood and the san Fernando Valley.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metro_Rail_(Los_Angeles_County)








With more to come and in the works throughout LA County.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

1)80% + public support for the GAMES
2) 4.663 billion dollar budget. a $161.1 million surplus projected and that was with a IOC commitment of $1.5 billion. The IOC recently posted they will commit to $1.7 Billion. 
3)All Venues within a thirty minute drive. 
4) The games are planned with AGENDA 2020.
5) 85% All Venues are either existing or _planned regardless of the bid_

------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Center - LA (100) by David Gardiner, on Flickr 

AWESOME PICTURE THREAD!
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=421270&page=289

AMERICAS MOVIE/MUSIC CAPITOL - Oscars, Grammys and Emmys.

Los Angeles has more museums per capita than any other city in the world - BROAD, GETTY, LACMA, MOCA Ect. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Los_Angeles_County_Museum_of_Art
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Getty_Center
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Broad
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Museum_of_Contemporary_Art,_Los_Angeles
CONTEMPORARY ART CAPITOL

ORIGINAL DISNEYLAND RESORT; UNIVERSAL STUDIOS, KNOTTS BERRY FARM, SIX FLAGS MAGIC MOUNTAIN>
18 Million + METRO
AVERAGE High in July - 83 Degrees (28.4)
Home to people of 140 different Countries - 224 different languages.
LA METRO Third 3rd Largest Economic Metro area after Tokyo and NYC. Alpha World Class City. 
Placido Domingo and Gustavo Dudamel _ LA PHIL, LA OPERA.








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walt_Disney_Concert_Hall

LAX Expansion - NEW International Arrivals Terminal.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Los_Angeles_International_Airport#Planned_modernization
AND THE A Current PEOPLE MOVER PLANNED. W/ out Olympics. Planning Stages. 

______________________________________________________________

*WE ARE READY TODAY! *


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

It is really interesting how little LA needs to do to be ready. World class facilities to spare.

Btw, an interesting tidbit: the Olympic flame at the LA Coliseum is lit during the Olympic games wherever in the world they take place that year.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

redspork02 said:


> *WE ARE READY TODAY! *


So is Paris, but we don't feel the need over here to write that fact in very big red and ugly letters... Just a matter of elegance, I'd say.. :dunno: :| 



:tongue2:
:runaway:


----------



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

parcdesprinces said:


> So is Paris, but we don't feel the need over here to write that fact in very big red and ugly letters... Just a matter of elegance, I'd say.. :dunno: :|
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the words of Miss Taylor Swift..."Cuz the haters gonna Hate Hate Hate Hate Hate". lol

We are Ready and proud of it. Elegance? We are in a internet forum....Chill bro! 

Thanks for your retort with facts about Paris.....They don't seem ready, No detailed Bid book released? and they have a Kick starter for goodness sakes?

LETS Stick to Bid details and how a city can manage the games, with a AGENDA 2020 budget and not resort to petty stuff.....details people...we need details!


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

redspork02 said:


> about Paris....[...] No detailed Bid book released?


Not yet, indeed (AFAIK)!


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

parcdesprinces said:


> So is Paris, but we don't feel the need over here to write that fact in very big red and ugly letters... Just a matter of elegance, I'd say.. :dunno: :|
> 
> :tongue2:
> :runaway:


Hopefully an English version gets on-line.

I go to Paris fairly often but usually stick to the city center, Neuilly and La Defense. It will be interesting to see the sporting facilities.


----------



## Demolition Dan (Dec 17, 2007)

Really strange list of 5 cities.
I'm sure Rome and Paris in partic, would be excellent hosts.
LA would too, but America has had TWO since 1984 (inc LA)

Whats wrong with Asian cities? Even an African one?
And what about Berlin, Istanbul, St Petersburg, Moscow and others such as Dubai and Mumbai?

Absolutely bizarre, IMO.


----------



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

IF THE WIKI page is correct..............(sigh). lol

Only SIX of the 95 IOC members were "members" in 1984.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_members_of_the_International_Olympic_Committee


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

redspork02 said:


> *WE ARE READY TODAY! *


What a pity for L.A. that the 2024 games will take place in Europe . At least a flame will be lit in the Colosseum:lol:


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

Demolition Dan said:


> Whats wrong with Asian cities?
> Absolutely bizarre, IMO.


You've heard about Tokyo 2020?


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

Latest odds from Bwin:

1 Paris 5/4
2 Hamburg 3/1
3 Rome 4/1
3 L.A. 4/1
5 Budapest 14/1


----------



## Icewave (Dec 28, 2012)

Budapest is going to build a new stadium which is called " New Puskás Ferenc Stadium " 
& it's capacity will be 68,000 seats for Euro 2020

I don't know if it will be the stadium which the ceremonies will take place or they are going to build anther one for Olympics with bigger capacity

& that's the pic. of the stadium :


----------



## narkelion (Sep 28, 2012)

Don't get me wrong, what I'm about to say I read it in newspapers and blogs online, so feel free to tell me that I'm completely wrong... But isn't LA one of the worse traffic-jammed city in the US (if not THE worst)?


----------



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

GEwinnen said:


> What a pity for L.A. that the 2024 games will take place in Europe . At least a flame will be lit in the Colosseum:lol:


What a shame Europeans in this thread cannot just post info regarding their cities positions and strengths and only post stuff like this. 

Its our "turn"....or "US has hosted four SGs already".

Per Agenda 2020, there is no rotation and no one is guaranteed the games. The IOC is between a rock and a hard place....they know they must make the games accessible to all cities wishing to bid without breaking the bank. They seem to be getting bad press and seen as elitist with only "one party democracies" winning bids. 
Besides North America = Six Olympic Games.....Europe = 16 SUMMER GAMES.....I KNOW, I KNOW...US HAS HAD 4 GAMES....BUT St Louis? Have you read up on those games, if thats what we want to call them....? lol



narkelion said:


> Don't get me wrong, what I'm about to say I read it in newspapers and blogs online, so feel free to tell me that I'm completely wrong... But isn't LA one of the worse traffic-jammed city in the US (if not THE worst)?


Yes, LA has horrible traffic but the LA METRO System is growing yearly. They are the 3rd Largest METRO Transit Agency in the US> The system runs a total of 87.8 miles (139.7 km), with 80 (thirteen under construction) stations. Massive Bus system. 

By 2024 we will have direct access to LAX airport. 

It is was heavily reported during the 1984 Games LA residents left town and stayed away leaving wonderful traffic conditions. So. we expect the same in 2024.
Same game plan.....i suppose.


----------



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

A WIKI page was created for PARIS 2024 and LA 2024....

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paris_bid_for_the_2024_Summer_Olympics
Cool venues.... any one have pics or links?
Especially Bercy!!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Los_Angeles_bid_for_the_2024_Summer_Olympics


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

narkelion said:


> Don't get me wrong, what I'm about to say I read it in newspapers and blogs online, so feel free to tell me that I'm completely wrong... But isn't LA one of the worse traffic-jammed city in the US (if not THE worst)?


Yup, LA definitely has bad traffic... as do Paris and Rome... It comes with the territory of being a huge megopolis. However, ALL of the major venues will be within blocks of metro stations and very accessible. The LA bid is actually very very transit friendly. A majority of the venues are in Downtown LA or on the West side, which are (or will shortly be in regards to the westside) transit friendly.


----------



## Fro7en (May 23, 2015)

pesto said:


> By air:
> 375 miles from Marseille to Paris
> 390 miles from Marseille to Rome


Yep. Exactly my point. Rome is double the distance from Paris.


----------



## Aztecaa13 (Jun 30, 2015)

RobH said:


> Some explanation into the decision here:
> 
> http://www.insidethegames.biz/artic...r-marseille-as-prospective-2024-sailing-venue
> 
> ...


It's an intern decision and beetween what they told and what they have decided to publish ... That's just a part of the explanation. But I think that Marseille was the most logical choice, it's an advantage for the Paris application in my opinion.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Fro7en said:


> Yep. Exactly my point. Rome is double the distance from Paris.


And therefore Marseille is equidistant from Paris and Rome and might as well be the site for sailing events for the Rome Olympics as the Paris Olympics.

The point here is HOW FAR Marseille is from Paris. Nicht wahr?


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

redspork02 said:


> A WIKI page was created for PARIS 2024 and LA 2024....
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paris_bid_for_the_2024_Summer_Olympics
> Cool venues.... *any one have pics or links?*
> Especially Bercy!!


Ok, here we go :




Paris proposed & existing venues, Part I


*Stade de France (Built | Athletics, Ceremonies)*


In athletics mode (75K):



parcdesprinces said:


> *Paris (St-Denis)* Stade de France:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


---

*Roland Garros stadium (under expansion/refurbishment | Tennis competitions)
*

*Location: Paris (16th arrondissement/Auteuil),* Ile de France
*Name: Stade Roland Garros/Internationaux de France* (French Open; Grand Slam tournament)
*Tenant: FFT* (French Tennis Federation)
*Capacity/Expansion: 
Centre Court/Court Philippe-Chatrier: 14,900 -> 15,300 seats (refurbishment & extension + retractable roof)
Court Suzanne-Lenglen: 10,000 seats
Court n°1/Court des Serres: 3,800 -> 4,950 seats (new court)
Court du Fonds des Princes: 2,000 seats (new) 
+ 31 side courts (14 of them located inside the Roland Garros stadium; capacities: from 300 to 1,600 seats)
Size of the whole venue: 8.6ha -> 12,8ha (during the tournament)*
*Opening: 2017/2019*
*Architects: Agence Marc Mimram, ACD-Girardet & Associés, Chaix & Morel et Associés,* DVVD (centre court roof), Michel Corajoud (Landscaping)
*Cost: €340M* (94%: FFT & 6%: City of Paris)
*Rainwater collection system on the Centre Court roof
Retractable Roof on the Court Suzanne-Lenglen planned later
The whole project includes a sustainable development / environmental approach*


Nowadays:



parcdesprinces said:


> Here are some shots of the very elegant _Stade Roland Garros_ in Paris:
> 
> 
> :bowtie:
> ...



Project:




parcdesprinces said:


> *Vues d'ensemble:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



------


*Arena 92 rugby stadium (u/c | Gymnastics)*

*Location: Paris (Nanterre/La Défense),* Ile de France
*Name: "Arena 92" * (New Stadium) 
*Tenant: Racing 92,* Rugby (formerly Racing-Métro 92...formerly Racing-Club de France)
*Capacity: 30,681 | from 10K to 40k in concert configurations* (3,000 business seats + 100 suites)
*Opening: 2016* u/c
*Architects: Atelier Christian de Portzamparc*, jointly with Vinci (construction) 
*Cost: €352M* (100% Private: Racing Arena/Racing-Métro 92/Stadome + naming rights)
*Fixed Roof/Dome + movable tiers for concert/indoor arena configuration
Largest HD video screen in the world (2,400m²/25,833 sq ft)
33,000m² of office spaces + 10,000m² of commercial/entertainment areas inside the stadium
Renewable energy/"High Environmental Quality" Stadium (geothermal heating, photovoltaic cells: 1,100m² & solar-thermal panels)
Rainwater collection system*



parcdesprinces said:


> Project:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




To be continued...


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Time for Paris!!

Any city but LA would be nice


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

You ought to consider putting this in shorter posts. That way it would get much better readership.


----------



## nenad_kgdc (Aug 5, 2009)

Its totally obvious that Paris is way better choice than any other city.
I agree with TEBC, any city except LA would be nice to see as host.


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

Very impressive Paris details. Stade de France is amazing by the way.


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

There's a lot of typical anti LA bias on this forum (as well as everywhere else) but if that's what the venues are that Paris is proposing for 2024, then I don't see how that's any better than what LA has proposed.

Also, could you shorten your post next time? There is no need for 30 pictures of Stade de France.


----------



## Avemano (Aug 9, 2012)

Kenni said:


> Very impressive Paris details. Stade de France is amazing by the way.


But it's "old" :/ 
I don't know if the IOC will go for an old olympic stadium, all the latest host cities had new stadiums for ceremonies.


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

Avemano said:


> But it's "old" :/
> I don't know if the IOC will go for an old olympic stadium, all the latest host cities had new stadiums for ceremonies.


That's kind of a problem. Some cities have no need for a 80,000 seat stadium that's only going to be used for 2 weeks. The LA Coliseum was built in 1923 but it's used all the time. Chief among them are the USC Trojans.


----------



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

Avemano said:


> But it's "old" :/
> I don't know if the IOC will go for an old olympic stadium, all the latest host cities had new stadiums for ceremonies.


Paris has not released a detailed bid book as of yet, its still early in the game... They could throw in some money to remodel it for 2024. We just don't know yet.



soup or man said:


> That's kind of a problem. Some cities have no need for a 80,000 seat stadium that's only going to be used for 2 weeks. The LA Coliseum was built in 1923 but it's used all the time. Chief among them are the USC Trojans.


Yes, exactly. 

USC is planning a minimum $500 Million renovation and the LA 2024 Org Committee is planning on proving an extra $300 million for a total of $800 million renovation of the LA Memorial Coliseum. The IOC requires a Canopy / Cover and a luxury box for dignitaries.
The difficult part about its renovation will be how to blend in aesthetics of USC and keeping the National Heritage council happy as its a registered national monument because of its history to Americas sports culture. (Super Bowls, World Series of Baseball, Olympic Games, USC football, US Soccer Etc.) Not to mention a Pope and a JFKs nomination speech. 

LA has much work to do....


----------



## nenad_kgdc (Aug 5, 2009)

Stade de France is top class venue now, and will be top class venue in 2024, much better than most others, just with minor renovation.
Paris games would be epic, in Rome also, other cities are just ordinary. That`s the fact, no matter if somebody like it or not.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Avemano said:


> But it's "old" :/
> I don't know if the IOC will go for an old olympic stadium, *all the latest host cities* had new stadiums for ceremonies.


Do Barcelona, Athens or Torino ring a bell? 

Anyway, SdF is not that old, you know.

That said, first of all that's obvious that it will be refurbished before the Games, oh and you don't seem aware that the private Stade de France operator is already spending between €15 & 20 millions per year to maintain this stadium "up to date" (for example the suites and Business seats/VIP areas were deeply refurbished three times since its opening 17 years ago, etc, and another refurbishment is already planned in the near future (Games or not)).

Secondly, maybe you don't know either that we are not going to build a useless brand new flashy billion-euros 80K+ stadium just to suit some young stadium-geeks' tastes. 
Nowadays, stadiums (at least in Europe) are built or rebuilt mainly because the old/previous ones hadn't enough suites or VIP/corporate areas etc, and also sometimes because they were too small.... and since Stade de France is not too small (fo the Parisian market I mean) and since it's still in the European Top 3 in terms of number of suites (177) and business/corporate seats/areas, I fail to see the need of replacing it, even in 2024.


----------



## potiz81 (Aug 9, 2005)

soup or man said:


> Also, could you shorten your post next time? There is no need for 30 pictures of Stade de France.


Of course it is need! It's a truly amazing stadium :cheers:


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Paris, proposed & existing venues, Part II 


*Stade Jean Bouin rugby stadium (Built | Rugby sevens competition)*

*Location: Paris (16th arrondissement/Auteuil),* Ile de France
*Name: Stade Jean Bouin *(Reconstruction) 
*Tenant: Stade-Français Paris,* Rugby 
*Capacity: 20,000 seats* (52 suites + 1,300 Business Seats)
*Opening: Summer 2013* (August 30, 2013)
*Architects: Agence Rudy Ricciotti*, Lamoureux & Ricciotti, BERIM, Thermibel, jointly with the CSTB (expertise & study)
*Cost: €169M* (100% Public: City of Paris)
*7,400m² of commercial/entertainment areas + 1,000m² of office spaces inside the stadium
Renewable energy (photovoltaic cells: 2,800m²)
Rainwater collection system*




















More infos, pics & renders in its thread in the French forum.



---------------------------------------



*Bercy Arena aka "AccorHotels Arena POPB" (under extension/refurbishment | Ball Sports (Basketball, Handball..))*


*Location: Paris (12th arrondissement/Bercy),* Ile de France
*Name: "Bercy Arena" *, formerly Palais Omnisport de Paris-Bercy aka "POPB" (refurbishment & extension) 
*Tenant:* none
*Capacity/Extension: up to 17,000 --> up to 21,000 * (3,000 business seats + 52 suites)
*Concerts: up to 21,000
Boxing: 18,500 seats
Handball/Tennis/Basketball: 17,500 seats
Hockey/Figure Skating etc: 16,000 seats
Indoor Athletics etc: 12,000 seats*
*Opening: Fall 2015* (1st stage of works: February to September 2014 | 2nd stage of works: December 2014 to September 2015)
*Architects: DVVD,* Populous/HOK Sport, SYSTAL
*Cost: €110M* (100% Private: SAEPOPB & SEMAEST + naming rights)
*Renewable energy (photovoltaic cells)
Rainwater collection system
Two additional smaller sports halls inside the building (up to 2,000 seats each)*


The POPB before:










——
Project :




















More infos, pics & renders in its thread.


----------



## Maplyier (Apr 15, 2015)

nenad_kgdc said:


> Stade de France is top class venue now, and will be top class venue in 2024, much better than most others, just with minor renovation.
> Paris games would be epic, in Rome also, other cities are just ordinary. That`s the fact, no matter if somebody like it or not.


Yes, because opinionated opinions that you day are "fact".


----------



## szaasz (Feb 24, 2009)

"MATT DAMON: IF BUDAPEST WAS IN AMERICA, I WOULD MOVE THERE!" 

_"Do you like Budapest as well?

Matt Damon: Oh yes, I’ve been here for a month, and I adore it. I think this is one of the world’s biggest walking cities, and people are very nice. It’s similar to Prague where I worked comparably a lot, and I’m delighted. I was just on the phone with one of my American friends yesterday, and when he asked me about Budapest I told him that if this city had been in America, I would have definitely moved there."

_

http://us.blastingnews.com/showbiz-tv/2015/09/matt-damon-if-budapest-was-in-america-i-would-move-there-00580185.html


----------



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

szaasz said:


> "MATT DAMON: IF BUDAPEST WAS IN AMERICA, I WOULD MOVE THERE!"
> 
> _"Do you like Budapest as well?
> 
> ...


But its not in America and Mat Damon decides to reside in Los Angeles, USA. Not just him but every celebrity you can think of (most of them) resides in SO CAL.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

DEL


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

Guys, let's focus here.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Paris, proposed & existing venues, Part III 


*Vélodrome National (Built | Track Cycling & Cycling BMX)*

*Location: Paris (St-Quentin-en-Yvelines),* Ile de France
*Name: Centre National du Cyclisme/VéloPolis*
*Tenant: FFC* (French Cycling Federation)
*Capacity: 5,000 seats*, 3,500 permanent + 1,500 temporary (several VIP areas/skyboxes)
*Opening: 2013*
*Architects: Chabanne & Partenaires,* Ralph Schürmann (track), Agence TER (urban planning), jointly with Bouygues (construction)
*Cost: €74M * (Public–Private Partnership: Local authorities, French state, FFC & Bouygues)
*Temporary tiers
Renewable energy
Rainwater collection system

(the whole complex includes the Velodrome, a BMX hall, a large entertainment area/park, an Eco-park, a commercial area, many office spaces + the FFC headquarters)*
















































---











More infos, pics & renders in its thread in the French forum.




--------------




*Grand Palais (Built  | Fencing)*


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

_Grand Palais_ is stunning.


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

The proposals for Paris are just awesome! So hope they win


----------



## sali_haci (Oct 3, 2009)

I hope Los Angeles wins this... I don't care about the french, how good is their bid and etc.


----------



## Harrington (Aug 21, 2012)

sali_haci said:


> I hope Los Angeles wins this... I don't care about the french, how good is their bid and etc.


**** off


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

sali_haci said:


> I hope Los Angeles wins this... I don't care about the french, how good is their bid and etc.



I hope a european city wins this..... I don't care about the americans, how good is their bid and etc.


----------



## Fro7en (May 23, 2015)

Who cares about LA.. It looks like any American city but it's dirtier and uglier.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

> Grand Palais (Built | Fencing)


It's _ok _I guess but tell me, why couldn't they go with something artful, beautiful and ornate for the fencing venue, like London did with the ExCel Convention Centre?


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

szaasz said:


> "MATT DAMON: IF BUDAPEST WAS IN AMERICA, I WOULD MOVE THERE!"
> 
> _"Do you like Budapest as well?
> 
> ...


_

But it isn't in America so he moved to LA. I guess the problem is with Hungary. :lol:

Actually, Budapest is a good city for walking. But pretty much all European cities are good for walking because of the high density in the historic center. So I'm not sure that distinguishes it much from Paris, Rome or Hamburg. Even DT LA, where most of the events will be held is very dense and walkable and growing very rapidly.

Of course, I wouldn't walk to the Paris sailing events. :lol: Are the Budapest sailing events going to be at Balaton?_


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

GEwinnen said:


> I hope a european city wins this..... I don't care about the americans, how good is their bid and etc.


So your vote is really hate based? Thanks for your honesty.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Fro7en said:


> Who cares about LA.. It looks like any American city but it's dirtier and uglier.


So your vote is really hate based? Thanks for your honesty.


----------



## Avemano (Aug 9, 2012)

pesto said:


> So your vote is really hate based? Thanks for your honesty.


Funny you didn't say it to



sali_haci said:


> I hope Los Angeles wins this... I don't care about the french, how good is their bid and etc.


----------



## hseugut (May 24, 2011)

Both cities are really cool, the best to win !


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

RobH said:


> It's _ok _I guess but tell me, why couldn't they go with something artful, beautiful and ornate for the fencing venue, like London did with the ExCel Convention Centre?



Well, indeed the Grand Palais is a bit more "glamorous" than the ExCel .. but, well, it did the job during the London Games. Oh and don't worry I'm pretty sure that the Paris' final list of venues will include some "hangar-like" pavillons or convention/exhibition halls.


----------



## Fro7en (May 23, 2015)

pesto said:


> So your vote is really hate based? Thanks for your honesty.


My vote is hate based? No. I want Paris to win because it will be great for the city. But LA is horrible, the public transportation sucks, the infastructure is crumbling, it's a crime sespool, it's ugly too.


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

No crime in Paris though right?


----------



## Fro7en (May 23, 2015)

soup or man said:


> No crime in Paris though right?


Sure there is crime in Paris, but nothing compares to America in the developed world. 

IN LA there were around 700 murders in 2014 if I am not mistaken while in all of France, in 2014 the murders were at 661..


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Fro7en said:


> Sure there is crime in Paris, but nothing compares to America in the developed world.
> 
> IN LA there were around 700 murders in 2014 if I am not mistaken while in all of France, in 2014 the murders were at 661..


I really doubt stats like this have ANY relevance to the Olympic host city. Rio has a far worse murder rate than both and will host the Games next year.

Maybe some photos of some venues? :dunno:


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

Fro7en said:


> Sure there is crime in Paris, but nothing compares to America in the developed world.
> 
> IN LA there were around 700 murders in 2014 if I am not mistaken while in all of France, in 2014 the murders were at 661..


Ok fine. 700 murders just in Los Angeles and 661 murders in all of France. In all of Brazil (where Rio is hosting the Olympics next summer) saw 59,000 homicides (http://www.insightcrime.org/news-briefs/homicide-police-killings-increase-in-brazil) in 2014. Los Angeles has one of the lowest crime rates of any major US city. 

So your logic sucks btw.


----------



## Fro7en (May 23, 2015)

The murder rate in california is still more than four times higher than that of all of France. 

Ok, my point was. Paris and any other city would be a better fit for hosting the olympics. LA has horrible public transportation and overall there just isn't anything very special about LA compared to the previous US bids as well (Boston & Washington DC).


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

Fro7en said:


> Sure there is crime in Paris, but nothing compares to America in the developed world.
> 
> IN LA there were around 700 murders in 2014 if I am not mistaken while in all of France, in 2014 the murders were at 661..


LA city had 250 murders last year and LA county had around 500. Of all large US cities, LA is one of the safest. 

Regardless, all that is meaningless since Rio was a host and Chicago was considered, both with significantly more crime than LA. 

Oh and sure, we have some ugly parts, what city doesnt, but we also have plenty of jaw dropping beauty. Who wouldnt want to be on the beach in Santa Monica on a summer day when its 78 and sunny, with a slight breeze?


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

Fro7en said:


> The murder rate in california is still more than four times higher than that of all of France.
> 
> Ok, my point was. Paris and any other city would be a better fit for hosting the olympics. LA has horrible public transportation and overall there just isn't anything very special about LA compared to the previous US bids as well (Boston & Washington DC).


lol right. Nothing different at all. Boston and LA are exactly the same. Twins practically. Also, all of the major venues will be accessible by rail by 2024. This isnt 1990 buddy, LA has changed tremendously. There are 5 rail lines under construction right now and a system that has gone from 0 stations to over 80 in less than 25 years and is continuing to grow very rapidly.


----------



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

*LA is SOOOOOOO ugly u guys,,,,,,EW*

WHY WOULD 18 MILLION + people want to leave here? Funny Europeans. Tricks are for KIDS> 

mild winters, sunny summers? Relaxed LIFE!



PinPeat said:


> Evening Hike by Gregory Mclemore, on Flickr





ToneFloat said:


> Sunrise over the Hollywood Hills:



ToneFloat - Santa Monica Pier:


----------



## Fro7en (May 23, 2015)

LosAngelesSportsFan said:


> lol right. Nothing different at all. Boston and LA are exactly the same. Twins practically. Also, all of the major venues will be accessible by rail by 2024. This isnt 1990 buddy, LA has changed tremendously. There are 5 rail lines under construction right now and a system that has gone from 0 stations to over 80 in less than 25 years and is continuing to grow very rapidly.


I'll just be honest, I never liked LA. The city planning is horrible (like most american cities anyways) but LA is so huge that it's just impossible to live without a car. This car culture is really irritating sometimes.


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

^ In America, we have a term for people like you who constantly spew out nonsense and bullshit despite overwhelming facts that say otherwise. We call them Republicans. 

Anyway....


----------



## Maplyier (Apr 15, 2015)

Unfortunately for all of us, it is my deepest sorrow to inform everyone that the IOC will not vote based on the car culture of the US. What a pity for such a great discussion on what would've been the determining factor for the 2024 Olympic bid race.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Maplyier said:


> Unfortunately for all of us, it is my deepest sorrow to inform everyone that the IOC will not vote based on the car culture of the US.


They won't vote based on the car culture of the US, but if the upshot of that is inadequate public transport to venues then that will come into the thinking. Not that I'm making judgements either way, I don't know LA.


----------



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

RobH said:


> They won't vote based on the car culture of the US, but if the upshot of that is inadequate public transport to venues then that will come into the thinking. Not that I'm making judgements either way, I don't know LA.


Not you RobH, lol but some people on here...the young folks please don't be so naïve. You're right, all this stuff is considered, transport, hotel rooms, traffic but we all know it comes down to there wallets. They vote with MONEY in mind.....Mula, dinero, greenbacks, Pesos, cash, argent, Soldi, Geld, dinheiro!

Which host city will bend over backwards and spoil IOC members? Which host city will treat them like royalty and provide for there well being using taxpayers money, will it be Paris?, Rome? LA? 

(From Tokyo Olympic Stadium thread


RobH said:


> Japan scrapped its original plan for the new national stadium last month in the face of widespread outrage after costs ballooned to £1.34bn ($2.1bn), nearly twice the original estimates - an unusual move for an Olympic host city this late in the process.
> 
> More @ http://www.theguardian.com/sport/201...P=share_btn_tw


My goodness, look at Tokyo. Why would the IOC choose a city who in the bid book wanted to spend 1 Billion of taxpayer money on a stadium? which by the way has ballooned to 2.1 billion. Modern day robber barons! Agenda 2020 is a step in the right direction.....but if the IOC wants to set the right example, it has to implement these rules and "walk the walk". If Paris can put forth a modern limited budget Olympic games I will be happy and a trend can begin with other cities, like Guadalajara, Monterey, San Francisco, Milan, Istanbul etc. of at least deciding to TRY and possibly win with a limited budget games....


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Rome 2024 unveil educational initiative*
A new initiative set to benefit 460,000 Italian children. The scheme, unveiled by Rome 2024 President Luca di Montezemolo and Regional Education Office director Gildo De Angelis, is designed to help educate youngsters about so called Olympic values. 

They are aiming to help boost opportunites for young people to play sport from early school age, while also promoting healthy lifestyles and nutrition, as well as diversity, social inclusion, promoting gender equality and educating against all forms of bullying and violence. Building, from primary school age up, conscious new generations and to prevent, in this way, violence, bullying and racial and gender discrimination is another aim, as is organising meetings with teachers on issues related to the Olympics.

A joint working group made up of three representatives of the Education Office and the Bid Committee is to be formed, cooperating with other bodies including the Italian National Olympic Committee. If Rome is ultimately chosen, the programme, which also involves the supply of multimedia kits and the organisation of competitions and workshops, is expected to be extended to a national level.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

IThomas, do you think Rome's change of Mayor is going to have an effect? I read (albeit on Twitter) that the frontrunner to replace the outgoing Mayor is anti-Olympics.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

It's a shame that a few European haters (I am assuming teenagers) can just spew out their insecurities and ruin a thread that could be informative. Seriously, condemning an entire nation of 300M populated by people who came from somewhere else is just self-hate projected on others.

Of course, I am not talking about all Europeans; most are making reasonable posts.

Has even one American (or Australian or Canadian, etc.) said "you know I just hate Europe and want them to lose because they are too this or that"? 

Say something about the plusses of your city and if you can't, don't post.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

RobH said:


> IThomas, do you think Rome's change of Mayor is going to have an effect? I read (albeit on Twitter) that the frontrunner to replace the outgoing Mayor is anti-Olympics.


For months, the Mayor of Rome (Mr Marino) has been under pressure. He was accused of using an official credit card to pay for personal restaurant bills, which cost a few hundred euros. He offered to pay back nearly 20,000 euros, including many uncontested, legitimate expenses, but he had lost the confidence of his party, the Democratic Party, and his leader Renzi (he criticized Marino because he wasn't able to govern the city).

Marino said that he had been the victim of a smear campaign waged by the enemies he had made within the city administration with his attempts to clean up corruption. He claimed that his attempts to improve the city had been met with "a furious reaction" from entrenched lobbies and vested interests.

Seems that a special commissioner will replace Marino until a new election will held. Anyway, the Roma 2024 committee is continuing to do its work.


----------



## CITYofDREAMS (Jan 20, 2007)

pesto said:


> It's a shame that a few European haters (I am assuming teenagers) can just spew out their insecurities and ruin a thread that could be informative. Seriously, condemning an entire nation of 300M populated by people who came from somewhere else is just self-hate projected on others.
> 
> Of course, I am not talking about all Europeans; most are making reasonable posts.
> 
> ...


Threads like this always reminds me of this quote about LA from an european source...

*“Perhaps no city in modern times
has been so universally envied,
imitated, ridiculed, and, because
of what it may portend, feared.”*

Encyclopedia Britannica, 2000


----------



## Fro7en (May 23, 2015)

soup or man said:


> ^ In America, we have a term for people like you who constantly spew out nonsense and bullshit despite overwhelming facts that say otherwise. We call them Republicans.
> 
> Anyway....


So I'm republican? I've lived in the USA and I've seen how horrible the public transportation is, even in large cities. I don't know how athletes and visitors will enjoy LA either like this. It's so spread out too. Besides that LA has horrible motorways with horrible traffic.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Fro7en said:


> So I'm republican? I've lived in the USA and I've seen how horrible the public transportation is, even in large cities. I don't know how athletes and visitors will enjoy LA either like this. It's so spread out too.


They are not supposed to be enjoying the city or the beaches or scenery, etc.; they are supposed to be competing in the best possible venues against other totally focused athletes. That's why issues surrounding financing, building and operating the facilities are the primary focus. Or should be.

There is no use getting so far off the subject; I would suspect all the cities bidding for the Olympics will have issues regarding traffic, parking, moving people, etc. LA's experience was that it went fantastically smoothly. Hopefully the other cities have by now developed plans for working through this.


----------



## Fro7en (May 23, 2015)

pesto said:


> They are not supposed to be enjoying the city or the beaches or scenery, etc.; they are supposed to be competing in the best possible venues against other totally focused athletes. That's why issues surrounding financing, building and operating the facilities are the primary focus. Or should be.
> 
> There is no use getting so far off the subject; I would suspect all the cities bidding for the Olympics will have issues regarding traffic, parking, moving people, etc. LA's experience was that it went fantastically smoothly. Hopefully the other cities have by now developed plans for working through this.


They aren't susposed to be enjoying the city? The millions of visitors and athletes *will be* enjoying the city. The olympics aren't only about sports nowadays.


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

*Alright folks, lets focus here. * "Your momma is ugly" doesn't fit in here. 

Transportation? yes. Venues and such, financing, etc. and all that jazz. But let's keep it civil, objective and friendly. No one here is voting in 2017. :cheers:


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

Fro7en said:


> So I'm republican? I've lived in the USA and I've seen how horrible the public transportation is, even in large cities. I don't know how athletes and visitors will enjoy LA either like this. It's so spread out too. Besides that LA has horrible motorways with horrible traffic.


If you read the bid, as in 1984, Metro will provide transportation to the events.

Plus, this is LA's Subway/LTR lines now, with 5 lines/extensions under construction.

*(Sorry for the size, but I want you to see the details, the distances the system travels.) *

All the major Olympic nucleus venues are more than covered by Metro.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Fro7en said:


> They aren't susposed to be enjoying the city? The millions of visitors and athletes *will be* enjoying the city. The olympics aren't only about sports nowadays.


I'm just saying that that can hardly be on the criteria for selection since it's not what they are there to do and in any event is too subjective to adjust for (what if some athletes love small towns or low temperatures or stock car racing or cheap heroin and others hate all those things?).

But I suppose that once you have decided that at city is "entitled" regardless of the quality of their facilities you can add whatever else you want. Why have any standards at all?


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

*New Look at the LAX People Mover Set to Be Finished in 2023*



















The mega-overhaul of LAX's nightmare transportation situation, set to dramatically change the way we come and go from the airport, was outlined last year, with plans for a consolidated rental car center, a people mover train that would connect travelers with the rental car center as well as the Crenshaw Line light rail, and new pick-up and drop-off areas. The Landside Access Modernization Program has now started its environmental review process (due to be complete by late 2016) and the pricetag's gone up to $5 billion (from $4 billion last year), but the whole program is going strong in the direction of actually becoming a timely reality, perhaps even opening in time for a theoretical 2024 Olympics, according to a new release from Los Angeles World Airports, which operates LAX.

A presentation given today to the LAWA Board of Airport Commissioners today offered some updated renderings of the Automated People Mover, which will have six stations along its 2.25-mile route connecting it to light rail, the rental car center, and pick-up/drop-off areas. Construction is expected to start in 2017 and be finished in 2023; Mayor Eric Garcetti has "tasked" LAWA with delivering a completed LAMP "no later than 2023."

Curbed LA


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Los Angeles 2024 Look at "Several" New Locations for Olympic Village as Costs Rise at Preferred Site*

Organisers have earmarked 125 acres of land at the LA Transportaton Centre as part of their bid, with the site lying close to the Los Angeles River, but have now admitted that they are looking at several other locations in the United States city.
* The preferred area is a rail yard currently owned by the Union Pacific Railroad Company, known as Piggyback Yards, with LA's bid committee initially suggesting a US$1 billion development at the village.
* However, a city council meeting has heard that it could cost about double that to buy the site, relocate the yard and conduct an environmental cleanup operation.
* That would be before any construction had taken place with some now suggesting that the costs could be tripled.

Source: InsidetheGames.biz.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Rome 2024 bid team completes successful visit to IOC*

Diana Bianchedi, the Director General of Rome’s bid for the 2024 Olympic and Paralympic Games, used her first meeting with senior IOC officials to reinforce Rome’s message that the Games provide a once in a generation opportunity to transform the city. Speaking at a two day workshop in Lausanne, the double Olympic gold medallist, told the IOC Rome will not only deliver a unique festival of sport but one which leaves a lasting legacy for the Italian capital and its people. "We are coming back from Lausanne with great strength,” said Bianchedi. “We are sure that in order to change the future of our city and of young people through Rome’s bid, we must start now. "The issues on which we will base our bid are legacy, sustainability and transparency. We will work with all the organisations that can support us and make sure these goals become concrete.”

The IOC President Thomas Bach opened the workshop with a video message encouraging Rome to focus on the unique elements which characterise Italian culture in the world, its great artistic heritage and to promote the value of hospitality. He then focused on some aspects which Rome must keep in deep consideration in its communication: improving the quality of life of its citizens, delivering the long-term vision to the city, ensuring a unique experience for the spectators and to make sure athletes are the true heart of the project. The Rome team reassured the IOC that they are fully committed to all these values.

Other topics covered included the venues, the ethical code and an initial evaluation of the Italian application file. Bianchedi ended her first official international meeting since taking charge of the bid committee by thanking the representatives of the Italian Ministry of Economy and Finance, the Region, Resources for Rome and the Agency for Mobility, which together with the Italian Olympic Committee (CONI) and Italian Paralympic Committee (CIP) were also present in Lausanne.

*Youth and social: Rome 2024 committee searching talents to represent the Italian bid*

Rome bid for the 2024 Olympic and Paralympic Games also becomes a competition for young aspiring photographers and video makers. The Rome 2024 committee launches "Destination 2024". Photographers and video makers, aged from 18 to 30, who will take part in the competition will have to essentially exploit in his shots and clips not only the link between beauty, culture and sports but also boost innovation and sustainability of the Eternal city: important key points that will be central elements of the Olympic legacy.

The best pictures and video clips will be selected by the president of Rome 2024 committee Luca Cordero di Montezemolo as well as by CONI president Giovanni Malago; the president of Technogym Nerio Alessandri; director, screenwriter and filmmaker Giuseppe Tornatore; and the famous photographer and portraitist Fabio Lovino. The winner will finally have the chance to work directly within the Rome 2024 committee, with a salary of 36,000 euro.


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

...


----------



## szaasz (Feb 24, 2009)

The Olympic committees of 16 countries in central and southern Europe expressed their support for Budapest’s bid to host the 2024 summer Olympic Games at general meeting of the European Olympic Committee in Prague on Saturday. The Olympic committees of Albania, Austria, Bosnia and Herzegovina, Bulgaria, Croatia, Cyprus, the Czech Republic, Greece, Macedonia, Montenegro, Poland, Romania, Serbia, Slovakia, Slovenia and Turkey voiced their support for the capital’s bid.

The 16 committees agreed that Budapest would make an ideal host for the games among the countries in the region, noting its proximity and security among a number of positive attributes, he added.










http://dailynewshungary.com/regions-olympic-committees-support-budapest-bid-to-host-2024-games/


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

szaasz said:


> The Olympic committees of 16 countries in central and southern Europe expressed their support for Budapest’s bid to host the 2024 summer Olympic Games at general meeting of the European Olympic Committee in Prague on Saturday. The Olympic committees of Albania, Austria, Bosnia and Herzegovina, Bulgaria, Croatia, Cyprus, the Czech Republic, Greece, Macedonia, Montenegro, Poland, Romania, Serbia, Slovakia, Slovenia and Turkey voiced their support for the capital’s bid.
> 
> The 16 committees agreed that Budapest would make an ideal host for the games among the countries in the region, noting its proximity and security among a number of positive attributes, he added.
> 
> ...


Did Moldava abstain or oppose it outright? :lol:


----------



## potiz81 (Aug 9, 2005)

Sorry, but the fact that 16 committees agreed that Budapest would make an ideal host for the games, doesnot mean they will vote for Budapest. To the best of my knowledge, every national committee when invited in a candidate city makes statements like this. In fact all the committees agree that every candidate would make an ideal host.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

potiz81 said:


> Sorry, but the fact that 16 committees agreed that Budapest would make an ideal host for the games, doesnot mean they will vote for Budapest.


Yep, and the EOC have said as much today:



> *EOC Distances Itself From Budapest 2024 Endorsement Claim*
> 
> In a statement issued Tuesday the European Olympic Committees (EOC) released a “clarification” distancing itself from its role in an apparent endorsement of the Budapest 2024 Olympic Bid. The Hungarian Olympic Committee had issued a press release Monday claiming that 16 EOC members representing the Central and Southern European National Olympic Committees were backing Budapest as “one of the most accessible cities in Europe.”
> 
> ...


http://gamesbids.com/eng/featured/e...=Feed:+gamesbidsrss+(GamesBids.com+Headlines)

Oops :lol:


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

szaasz said:


> The Olympic committees of 16 countries in central and southern Europe expressed their support for Budapest’s bid to host the 2024 summer Olympic Games at general meeting of the European Olympic Committee in Prague on Saturday. The Olympic committees of Albania, Austria, Bosnia and Herzegovina, Bulgaria, Croatia, Cyprus, the Czech Republic, Greece, Macedonia, Montenegro, Poland, Romania, Serbia, Slovakia, Slovenia and Turkey voiced their support for the capital’s bid.
> 
> The 16 committees agreed that Budapest would make an ideal host for the games among the countries in the region, noting its proximity and security among a number of positive attributes, he added.


16 committees, represented by just 5 IOC members. *lol*
Good luck, Budapest.....


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Sounds like Hamburgers have voted against bidding. We'll find out for sure in the next hour or so.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

RobH said:


> Sounds like Hamburgers have voted against bidding.


Really?


----------



## ory26 (Dec 7, 2010)

Really.....

No 51.6%
Yes 48.4%

http://www.olympia-referendum.de/wahlen.php?site=left/gebiete&wahl=19#index.php?site=right/ergebnis&wahl=19&anzeige=0&gebiet=1&idx=0&typ=1&stimme=2&hoch=0&untertyp=0&partei=&flip&sitz=0&sitzHoch=0&mode=liste


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

> *German Sports Dealt Blow As Hamburg 2024 Defeated In Referendum*
> 
> In a blow to the Germany’s Olympic movement, the Hamburg 2024 Olympic bid was defeated after voters in Hamburg and Kiel rejected the proposal in a binding referendum Sunday. Needing more than 50 per cent of the vote from over 20 per cent of the eligible voters, the unsuccessful months-long campaign means that the German city must drop out of the race and will not go on to face bidders from Budapest, Los Angeles, Paris and Rome.
> 
> ...


More @ http://gamesbids.com/eng/summer-oly...-blow-as-hamburg-2024-defeated-in-referendum/


----------



## andydie (Oct 18, 2007)

With Hamburg out my guess is that Paris will have the games pretty surely


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

Jep. hamburg is out.
Good luck all the others


----------



## potiz81 (Aug 9, 2005)

RobH said:


> Sounds like Hamburgers have voted against bidding.


Congrats Paris, it's all yours now. You want it, you can have it and you must have it.


----------



## Good Karma (Mar 22, 2011)

Its a dead cert for Paris now. The others should really pull out and save millions.


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

Ok, maybe there's something I'm missing. Actually Hamburg was almost the least probable city to win (after Budapest).
So, why after its retirement, Paris bid became almost safe according to you?
Personally I think LA chances got stronger, no? Maybe also Rome ones no?


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

^^ Well, I'm not sure Hamburg was the "least probable city to win (after Budapest)", but I agree with the rest of your post.


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

parcdesprinces said:


> ^^ Well, I'm not sure Hamburg was the "least probable city to win (after Budapest)", but I agree with the rest of your post.


Well, those were the betting odds for the candidate cities. Paris first by far, Los Angeles and Rome third/second (more or less at same odds), then Hamburg a bit less probable and finally Budapest. You can check on all the betting website with regard to one week ago situation.

Also in early October, those were the odds, but since then LA grew a bit (though remaining 2nd/3rd).



IThomas said:


> *2024 Olympics - Host City Bettings Odds*
> 
> _Sky Beat_
> *Paris* 1.91
> ...


Actually my question was serious. Maybe there is something I miss if so many people immediately thought there was a correlation between Hamburg abandonment and consequent Paris higher probability. Do you know something I don't know? Why Paris and not Rome or LA? Were the votes for Hamburg all french sympathetic votes?


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

Bugger, I'd still like to see Germany host a winter edition tho public would prob say no to that too..


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

SirAce said:


> Why Paris and not Rome or LA?


That's why I agree with your previous post, because to me (and that's just my humble opinion), each of these three bidders can win the race. (and it was the same regarding Hamburg IMHO, not to mention with a German IOC President...)


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

What was the No compaign in Hamburg focusing on? Too much unnecessary spending? There are other big priorities for the city? etc


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

alexandru.mircea said:


> What was the No compaign in Hamburg focusing on? Too much unnecessary spending?


refinanciation of Spendings 
Security State like 1984
corruption of the IOC
Elbe Philharmonic Hall costings explode

Some also refered to possible terrorist attacks on this event. But most did not because this would be _racist
_


> There are other big priorities for the city? etc


Refugee Crisis and Integration.


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

swifty78 said:


> Bugger, I'd still like to see Germany host a winter edition tho public would prob say no to that too..


The poll against the 2022 Winter Games in Munich was even clearer than Hamburg's decision. I don't see a chance for olympic games in Germany in the next 30-40 years!


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

Me neither.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

alexandru.mircea said:


> What was the No compaign in Hamburg focusing on? Too much unnecessary spending? There are other big priorities for the city? etc





Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> ..Security State like 1984...


Surely it wasn't _that_ bad in LA?


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

RobH said:


> Surely it wasn't _that_ bad in LA?


RobH: your age is showing!

I think the reference is to the novel by Orwell, not to the level of security in LA in 1984 (which was quite unobtrusive by current standards).

Or am I missing your joke?


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

SirAce said:


> Well, those were the betting odds for the candidate cities. Paris first by far, Los Angeles and Rome third/second (more or less at same odds), then Hamburg a bit less probable and finally Budapest. You can check on all the betting website with regard to one week ago situation.
> 
> Also in early October, those were the odds, but since then LA grew a bit (though remaining 2nd/3rd).
> 
> ...


This is an anonymous website. People say what they WANT to be true without fear of being laughed at to their faces. For some posters, any connection to reality or probability is coincidental.

It is a shame that the Hamburg vote came so early, however, since many cities enter the competition knowing that they have no chance, but that getting into the media increases name recognition and tourism. It seems clear that this was the case for at least two of the cities. But by just staying in each of the remaining cities will be getting some nice press coverage which will continue for some time.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Referendum participation in Hamburg: 50.1% of all eligible voters. That is higher than any other recent referendum about other political topics. 51.6% of those voted against the Olympic Games bid.

Referendum participation in Kiel (where the Olympic sailing events were planned to take place): 31.71%. 65.57% were in favour of the bid, but Kiel has a much smaller electoral base and less of them voted so that this outcome barely affects the overall outcome.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

pesto said:


> RobH: your age is showing!
> 
> I think the reference is to the novel by Orwell, not to the level of security in LA in 1984 (which was quite unobtrusive by current standards).
> 
> Or am I missing your joke?


I'm two months younger than the '84 Games (), and yes, I understood the Orwell reference, hence the (possibly unfunny) joke. :lol:

On a more serious note though, if that was the kind of thing the NO camp were putting out there then people have been duped. Yes, Olympic security is expensive, and yes it is thorough (reassuringly so based on my experiences in London), but to tell people it's Orwellian is nothing but scaremongering.


----------



## simcity! (Sep 21, 2012)

*From the home page of the Italian Olympic Committee to promote the candidature of Rome*

http://www.2024roma.org/

*"The Future Belongs to Those Who Believe in the Beauty of Their Dreams*"









Vision
Rome has a great dream: to give the world a unique and epic Olympic and Paralympic Games. To host a great festival of sports That Will Promote the values ​​of brotherhood and friendship between nations, Strengthening them in the global That way only sport can, and diminish That Which divides us to help build a strong bridge of peace between peoples.









Beauty
With 2,700 years of history ingrained in its stones, Rome offers a spectacular stages for the 2024 Olympic and Paralympic Games. No other city in the world can compete with the magnificence, beauty and allure of the Eternal City. From its celebrated basilicas, fountains and art, to its enchanting sunsets and iconic views, and its glorious and extensive green spaces; Rome is a city like no other.









Cultures
A city of knowledge, history and civilization; a global home of art and culture. The Eternal City is filled with many of the world's greatest and most famous works of art. Its incomparable architecture, countless museums and historical sites are entwined with the everyday life of the city: from the Vatican Museums, in Whose rooms Michelangelo, Raphael and Caravaggio created Their masterpieces, to the Coliseum and many other breathtaking locations.


However it goes , see every day Rome is an eternal victory ...


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN (Nov 30, 2006)

they should support Budapest after hamburg withdrew their bid....


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Hamburg and Budapest were always longshots. I don't see why people here are crowing. The 4th least likely city to host the Games dropped out of the running. Not a big deal at all imo. This was always going to be between Los Angeles, Paris and (in third) Rome.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Manitopiaaa said:


> Hamburg and Budapest were always longshots. I don't see why people here are crowing. The 4th least likely city to host the Games dropped out of the running. Not a big deal at all imo. This was always going to be between Los Angeles, Paris and (in third) Rome.


I don't think Hamburg was weak. It was the German bid. Aside Paris, I fail to see how others were ahead them.


----------



## CITYofDREAMS (Jan 20, 2007)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> I don't think Hamburg was weak. It was the German bid. Aside Paris, I fail to see how others were ahead them.


So just because Hamburg was the German bid it wasn't weak... and only Paris ahead of them? How so?


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

If Paris could do something impressive when they do the voting in 2017, I wouldn't be surprised if they won on the first round of voting!


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*ROME 2024*
More Italian cities have sent to CONI their own requests to host the sail. Here the list:

- *Bari and its coast* (Apulia region - southern Italy)
- *Brindisi and Salento area* (Apulia region - southern Italy)
- *Cagliari and its gulf* (Sardinia region - 2nd largest Italy's island)
- *Gaeta and its gulf* (Lazio region - central Italy)
- *La Maddalena National Park & the Emerald Coast* (Sardinia region - 2nd largest Italy's island)
- *Naples, Amalfi Coast & islands* (Campania region - southern Italy)
- *Ragusa's province coast* (Sicily region - 1st largest Italy's island)
- *Trapani-Marsala coast* (Sicily region - 1st largest Italy's island)
- *Trieste and its gulf* (Friuli Venezia Giulia region - northern Italy)

***
La Maddalena National Park & the Emerald Coast is my favourite place  I hope it will be their choice because natural scenarios are f****** beautiful. The place seems a mix of different areas: the Madagascar rocks and beaches, the sea of Caribbeans / Maldives, the entertainment of Ibiza and the charm of the Mediterranean islands! Are also present luxury resorts and hotels.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

What was considered to be weak in the Hamburg bid?


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

Manitopiaaa said:


> This was always going to be between Los Angeles, Paris and (in third) Rome.


It is simply not time for another Olympics in the USA just 28 years after Atlanta and 40 years after L.A. You'll see - L.A. will exit first or second (IF there will be a second ballot necessary)! 

France, the home of Pierre de Coubertain, the founder of modern Olympic Games, simply deserves it 100 years after the last summer games in Paris.


----------

